# Hello from North Central Florida



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Find and join the local bee association and I bet you will find a lot of hands on help. I did here in Upstate SC. Good luck!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

lazer123 offered sound advice. local bee clubs can offer a vast amount of help. and most every one here are always willing to give advice.


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello, from north fl. we would love to have you visit our bee club .JaxBees Meetings:
3rd Monday of Each Month, 7PM
Duval County Extension Office
1010 N McDuff Ave.
Jacksonville, FL 32254


----------



## vervclan (May 5, 2013)

flbee said:


> Hello, from north fl. we would love to have you visit our bee club .JaxBees Meetings:
> 3rd Monday of Each Month, 7PM
> Duval County Extension Office
> 1010 N McDuff Ave.
> Jacksonville, FL 32254




Thanks flbee! I'm about 1.15 hours away, do you happen to know of anything closer- south? I'm going to try my hardest to get up there because I do need mentorship! Thanks again, will definitely get in contact when we move up to the land in July!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome,
You can stop by and go through some hives with me if you'd like on your way up.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! There are several bee clubs closer than Jax. Dixie and Gilchrist are the closest.
Dixie - Roy Griffin (352) 578-4251 [email protected] 
Gilchrist - Ken Harrison (352) 258-9052 [email protected]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you update your Apiary Registration with the state? Stephen Cutts will be your new inspector.


----------



## vervclan (May 5, 2013)

That's great AB! I did register with the Apiary, can't remember her name. We don't have an address for our land yet, just one more thing to do...=)

Someone also told me about a new group meeting in Perry, which is only 20 minutes away- PERFECT!!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## vervclan (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Mbeck, are you close to Mayo? 

Christy


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

Vervclan, the Gilchrest County club is part of a larger grouping of affiliated clubs. Depending on exactly where your soon to be residence is, and which meeting may be better suited for you...

Home of the North Central Florida Beekeepers Association

Have also met one or two of the Dixie members and seemed very nice up at Dadant in Alachua. Careful though, Dadant being so close, you might get even more addicted!!

Mikey
Marion County Beekeepers Assoc.


----------



## vervclan (May 5, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows any information on the Meeting in Perry, FL June 1st? Location and time would be a GREAT help!

THANKS!


----------

